# "Bombe" Chest on Stand



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Once the idea for this chest popped into my head I had to build it. I used some materials I had in the shop. Soft maple with figured grain, big leaf maple burl, black walnut.

My original design. I drew a rough sketch on Sketchup and then made a story board and went for it. 

This was a fun project and I want to build more in this style.

Enjoy, Bret


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Very nice. Simple oil finish?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!  That is just gorgeous. I love the choice of woods, I love the shape, I love the finish, I love the contrast.......I guess you could say that I love this piece. Great job!!
Ken


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I love it! Your use of the grain orientation and burl patterns, especially on the top, really create a symmetry on the top that is very stylish. The little details you put into it, like the splines, really set it off IMHO. Great work.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. You're out of my league, that's for sure.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Ditto all of the above.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wondering.... What kind of drawer hardware was used?


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I had to come back and look again. I say, you really have something there. You must have a spot that you sign your work. I bet that it could fetch a high price, obviously, if you were selling, but in a hundred years it's going to be worth a fortune. Just incredible.


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Wow!!  That is just gorgeous. I love the choice of woods, I love the shape, I love the finish, I love the contrast.......I guess you could say that I love this piece. Great job!!
> Ken


What he said!:thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Wow!!  That is just gorgeous. I love the choice of woods, I love the shape, I love the finish, I love the contrast.......I guess you could say that I love this piece. Great job!!
> Ken


me too ... what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

burkhome said:


> Just wondering.... What kind of drawer hardware was used?


No drawer hardware, wood on wood and a little wax.

I put about 8 coats of lacquer, buffed it and then paste waxed.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

You're piece is inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great looking piece of work*

I have a construction question, maybe the same as others may have here. How did you form the inside and outside drawer fronts? Any step by step photos of this build? That would make an awesome thread if so! :thumbsup: bill

OMT, I notice your bench is at about 16" high for assembly? finishing?
just because all your other benches are higher?


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I have a construction question, maybe the same as others may have here. How did you form the inside and outside drawer fronts? Any step by step photos of this build? That would make an awesome thread if so! :thumbsup: bill


:yes:


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

You're some kind of magician or something! That thing is unbelievable!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good gravy, that is fantastic, just beautiful!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am jealous of your skills, very nice work and I only hope I can do something like that eventually, coarse the wife would make me paint it and antique it...........:furious:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a very nice piece... i'm almost discouraged knowing I've never made anything that nice and probably never will :laughing:


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

How many levels of woodworking is there? Doesn't matter, your on top and I'm on the bottom.

That's just a fantastic piece of workmanship.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanks, I enjoy all the comments*

Woodnthings and all,

The large assembly bench is 18" high, perfect high for detailing cbinets and putting boxes together.

Here are some photos of the build, More to come

Bret


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Can't wait for more. Awsome!!!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*More Photos*

More photos of the build

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bret still wondering...*

About the drawer fronts. Based on this photo I see that you hand planed the curved surface on the front of the drawer front. Did you "hollow" the back surface or leave it flat? If so, how? Did you use a checking template to get them all the same? Yea, I know too many questions, but that's what makes this build such a special piece. If it were easy anyone could do it. And the dovetails on the curved front and sides are beautiful. Such nice work. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Interesting vise. Can you pan to the right so I can see the rest of it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love your table saw layout too, how long have you been doing wood working?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> About the drawer fronts. Based on this photo I see that you hand planed the curved siurface on the front of the drawer front. Did you "hollow" the back surface or leave it flat? How so, how? Did you use a checking template to get them all the same? Yea, I know too many questions, but that's what makes this build such a special piece. If it were easy anyone could do it. And the dovetails on the curved front and sides are beautiful. Such nice work. :thumbsup: bill


I cut drawer fronts about 1/2" too big first. You will see in one of the photos that I use radius patterns made from 1/4" plywood ( I made a stack of radius patterns 4" r. through 60" and use them all the time). I marked the radius on the end of the drawer fronts using the same pattern I used for the carcase face and also used a bevel gage to determine the angle cuts for the top and bottom of the fronts and took them to the table saw.

I eyeballed the angle needed and cut a bevel through about 1/3 of the front both top and bottom and ended up with a three facet rough curved front. Then I cut the angled top and bottom and moved to the band saw and cut the curved ends. The fronts are too big at this point and I carefully fit each front into it's opening using a horizontal edge sander and hand planes and then I did the final shaping of the faces using a hand plane. I cut and check, cut and check repeatedly until I was happy with the fit.

I left the back side of the drawer fronts flat but angled with the shape of the carcase. I cut 90 percent of the half blinds in the drawer fronts by roughing them out with a router and a dovetail bit then clean then up with chisel and mallet. The DTs on the drawer sides were similarly roughed in using the band saw then cleaned up by hand.

I alternate between hand and power tools depending on which one I feel is most efficient for the job or which will provide the desired appearance.

Glad you like the chest,

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> I love your table saw layout too, how long have you been doing wood working?


Thanks Ole,

I like my table saw set up also. It's about seven feet square with a two table saws, one of which is usually set up with a dado. I've got storage cabinets below on three sides and the wood top has a edge that hangs out about three inches for clamping to. I keep the whole top area waxed and which makes cutting up 4 x 8 panels or ripping long solid stock an easy one man job. 

The main saw is a Grizzly G1023RLX and the auxiliary saw is my old Jr. Unisaw circa 1946? I bought the Jr. saw about 1967 when I was doing woodwork in my Dad's garage while still in high school. I've been a professional woodworker, cabinetmaker, carpenter my whole life since then.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

burkhome said:


> Interesting vise. Can you pan to the right so I can see the rest of it.


Built from recylcled glue lam beams that I resawed. Pretty basic. I like the little pull out supports that hold up long stock in the vise.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now that's a great bench!*

Bret we are all envious, your great work on the Bombe chest, the 2 table saws set-up, the cool workbench..... I can only assume there's more! :laughing: bill


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Bret, love your work. I was intrigued about the wood on the vise going further to the right than left. It appears that I have the same vise hardware but I centered the lumber. I think I like yours better.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Lola Ranch said:


> Thanks Ole,
> 
> I like my table saw set up also. It's about seven feet square with a two table saws, one of which is usually set up with a dado. I've got storage cabinets below on three sides and the wood top has a edge that hangs out about three inches for clamping to. I keep the whole top area waxed and which makes cutting up 4 x 8 panels or ripping long solid stock an easy one man job.
> 
> ...


Bret, I figured you had been doing wood working a looooong time. Thanks for sharing your shop and photos of your art.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Amazing work! I love everything about it!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful project! Some amazing work on that piece.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

That is a beautiful piece of furniture. You have a seriously great talent. Nice work
Nick


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2010)

You have mad skills.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm speechless and can only think of one word to say - That is a totally awesome beautiful amazing piece of furniture. Guess I lost count on my words too.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thank you all*

I'm getting a lot of positive feedback on this piece. It is a nice feeling, thank you.

Bret


----------



## vaultf600 (Jul 27, 2009)

wow this is an awesome piece!! thanks for all the good pics too.


----------



## Dewoodwork (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like a fun project and just the type of woodworking I am inspired by. Plenty of visual interest. Very very nice.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

great job to say the least!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful piece! I love the contrast of colors on the top!


----------



## pinokeeo (May 7, 2010)

Great looking chest. Nice curves and I love that it's on a stand. Nice work.


----------

